

Mini DisplayPort to HDMI cables face recall over licensing issues - arpit
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/07/08/mini_displayport_to_hdmi_cables_face_recall_over_licensing_issues.html

======
greyfade
I hope they do get recalled.

If only everyone recognized the reason for this licensing debacle and revolted
over it.

Damn patents.

